
Ask HN: What is your rolling deployment/release schedule? - igolden
We&#x27;re working with a weekly deployment schedule, Friday morning 3-330AM, so we can catch any bugs on Friday before the weekend. Why do you or your company deploy when you do?
======
cimmanom
We never deploy on a Friday unless it's a truly trivial change or a fix to a
critical bug. That way we can avoid staying late on Friday or coming in over
the weekend.

Other than that, we deploy whenever we have something deploy-ready, tho
usually not last thing before packing up for the evening.

